# Prayers need for my daughter in law



## P C I

My daughter in law is in Omaha fighting for her life with complications  from the flu. My wife & I have been fighting the bug ourselves so haven't been able to go over & give our son a hug & support. They have kids 2 & 6 Thank you for your prayers


----------



## dieselengine9

Done.


----------



## Sargent

Sent.


----------



## StriperAddict

Will pray... 
please keep us updated


----------



## P C I

By christy cory — 2 hours ago
Bronchial scope is complete and everything went well. She tolerated it very well. They took some samples to test for any virus or other bacteria's. All is good. Mark is down there now.
I have not heard if they were able to get much cleaned out or not, but at least she tolerated the process well.

Plan is to do the bypass reconfigure surgery tomorrow morning. So many many prayers are needed for this. It will be a big procedure for Julie.

Tomorrow is another big day


----------



## speedcop

my prayers all goes well


----------



## carver

Y'all have my prayers as well


----------



## Hilsman

Prayers sent


----------



## rjcruiser

Prayers sent.


----------



## georgia357

Prayers sent for a fast and complete recovery.


----------



## P C I

By christy cory — 2 hours ago
I am going to try to explain this the best I can.  As of now, all is looking positive...

In her leg where they have left it open to heal, they have inserted a wound vac.  which sounds like it is a therapeutic technique using a vacuum dressing to promote healing in acute or chronic wounds.  This therapy involves the controlled application of sub-atmospheric pressure to the local wound environment, using a sealed wound dressing connected to a vacuum pump.  WIN

They did another culture on her lungs and it is still influenza that is in the lungs.  The lungs are continuing to get better and they are closer to removing oxygenator (still on a portion of ECMO), which is helping oxygenate her blood.  Dr, Um felt this might be able to be removed in a couple of days but will just have to watch her progression.  WIN
They also took a sample of the heart to try to determine what is causing it to be sick.  They are still perplexed on this.  They have sent a sample to the CDC (center for disease control) across the country for this.   They say if it is viral her heart could fully recover but if it is acute it may be longer.  They are trying to figure it out still.  Still a win because they have switched to the R-VAD on the right side and the impeller in the left side of her heart. Her left side of the heart has the most damage but they are hoping she will respond to this procedure well and it will beginning getting better a lot quicker.  WIN
All these prayers are being heard keep them comimg


----------



## blood on the ground

Prayers sent!


----------



## P C I

They tried backing off of some of the meds for Julie today. Didn't have positive results keep those prayers coming


----------



## Jeff C.

Prayers sent......hope she begins to make some progress!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Prayers sent. One of our friends grown daughter had an infection that messed up her heart valve. 
She has recovered from the infection and the heart valve replacement.
Praying for your daughter-in-laws infection and heart repairs to go smoothly.


----------



## srb

Hope she I s getting better..


----------



## P C I

i spent 3 days in Omaha. She is making very small steps forward. Here is the latest Caringbridge post. Please keep prayers coming.

Gunk lung

By christy cory — 1 hour ago
They were able to clean a lot of gunk junk out of her right lung. They said there was so much that she was basically breathing with one lung because of everything that was in there. This should help a great deal. Win

On her left lung they pulled over a liter of fluid off. They may have to do more later but this was all they could right now. Win

She is sleeping like a baby right now. She has not woke from the procedure. Once she does they will start reducing the vent again.


----------



## SarahFair

Oh how awful and scary! 
She is in my thoughts


----------



## NugeForPres

Continuing to pray....


----------



## P C I

Good news today. Keep those prayers coming.
 Prayers Answered again!

By christy cory — 1 hour ago
Quick update -  they just removed the tube about 15 mintues ago and she is doing good with it so far.  They need to watch all her vitals very closely but so far so good.   Physical therpy came in and got her adjusted and have her bed so she is sitting up.  She has even spoke softly.  She is awake but groggy. 
They have oxygen in her nose only, so that is good. 
She does have pnuemonia now but they are not overly concerned, as they had already started her on antibotics for this.  So pray this goes away quickly. 
Pray for steady vitals.  This was a big hurdle for her.


----------



## P C I

the latest Caringbridge post. Prayers are working.
 I heard her voice!

By christy cory — 10 hours ago
I told Mark to call me because I wanted an update.  My phone rings and on the other end is Julie!
She sounded awesome!  She is working so hard to talk.  She even made some jokes with me. 
The speech therapist was in and she has a big say about when and what Julie can eat.  She okay'ed her to eat applesauce.  Julie told me she was eating the best CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored applesauce she had ever had in her whole life!  She was savoring it like a T-bone!  On her breather thing, which I am told is an incentive spirometer, she pasted the 750 and made it to 1000 this morning already.  
They also helped her to the recliner in her room.  So she is sitting in a chair! 
The leaps and bounds continue.


----------



## Kentuckykeith

Will do !


----------



## Sargent

P C I said:


> the latest Caringbridge post. Prayers are working.
> I heard her voice!
> 
> By christy cory — 10 hours ago
> I told Mark to call me because I wanted an update.  My phone rings and on the other end is Julie!
> She sounded awesome!  She is working so hard to talk.  She even made some jokes with me.
> The speech therapist was in and she has a big say about when and what Julie can eat.  She okay'ed her to eat applesauce.  Julie told me she was eating the best CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored applesauce she had ever had in her whole life!  She was savoring it like a T-bone!  On her breather thing, which I am told is an incentive spirometer, she pasted the 750 and made it to 1000 this morning already.
> They also helped her to the recliner in her room.  So she is sitting in a chair!
> The leaps and bounds continue.



Awesome!


----------



## sniper22

Prayers offered. God Bless.


----------



## j_seph

Just seen this and will say God is amazing. To hear someone come through all of this and actually make a phone call and hear their voice, praise God
Prayers going up and hoping she gets that T-Bone soon


----------



## P C I

Julie has had a bad night & day. Keep up with the prayers.


----------



## Paymaster

Prayers for her full recovery.


----------



## GP Burdell

Praying for Julie and the family.  God speed.


----------



## rjcruiser

Continued prayers


----------



## P C I

Julie has taken another turn for the worse. Need those prayers


----------



## carver

Still praying for her


----------



## P C I

Grandma & I are back home for a few days the other grand parents took over today for a few days. A 6 & a 2 year old can wear grandpa & grandma down plus the lack of sleep worrying about Julie. She is once again making very small steps forward. Here is the latest caringbridge post. Keep the prayers coming
 quick update

By christy cory — 1 hour ago
Lungs look slightly better but still not what they want to see and there is still some type of infection in there.  
They have lowered the vent settings and she is doing well with that.  They are going to let her stay on these settings for awhile and then decide the next course of action after they see how she does.  
All vitals stayed good.  .


----------



## georgia357

Thanks for the update, will keep your daughter-in-law and her family in my prayers.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Prayers sent for her and the family.


----------



## P C I

The vent has been out for a day & she is holding her own. Latest Caringbridge post.

t is going good

By christy cory — 8 hours ago
She had a decent night. She had a great friend stay through the night so when she woke up she had someone there. Mark is there for the daytime duty. Her breathing is not labored and everyone keeps saying that it is going much better then last time coming off the vent.


----------



## CHRISTIAN HUNTER

*Prayers coming*

Will be praying


----------



## P C I

Another rough day for Julie
 rough day

By christy cory — 3 hours ago
Julie is extremely tired today.  she is struggling to do any breathing exercises, which she needs to do.  They are trying to keep her awake so she sleeps better tonight.  On top of it all, they cancelled the barium swallow test because they think the barium will go into her lungs.  They say they will re-evaluate it for tomorrow. 
Send prayers for her mental strength, along with her physical stronger today because both are extremely low.


----------



## georgia357

Sorry to hear about the rough day.  Will keep Julie in my prayers.


----------



## P C I

Julie didn't pass the barium test today so she still can't have water. She is getting a ice chip witch helps the spirit. We need the lungs to clear. Here is the latest Caringbridge post. Small steps but we will take them. 
She has been granted ice chips. She can have only one at a time. But it is better than nothing.
She is happier with that. Everything else is progressing good. Lungs still need to clear.


----------



## P C I

Julie had a better day yesterday. I love this time with grand kids but not for the reason why. Dad is coming home today to spend some the with the kids. There are other family members that are going to be at the hospital with Julie. Today will be her 27th day in ICU.


----------



## P C I

he last 4 weeks plus has been a roller coaster. I want to thank all for the prayers. Julie got out of icu today she is making small steps forward. She didn't like the smaller room or the bed that didn't go to a setting position in her new room. This I hope & pray will give her motivation to work hard at therapy. Get those lungs to clear more & she will be back in the Des Moines  area for rehab. For those that want to see what this journey has been see Caringbridge Julie Jorgensen


----------



## Doubletrouble

Praying!


----------



## P C I

Julie finally got out of ICU it was over 30 days I know no one that has been in ICU that long. Still need those lungs to clear & she didn't pass her second barium test today. This means she still can't have fluids by mouth that she desperately wants. Get the lungs to clear & where she can drink with out going into the lungs & we can get her  back here for rehab. Thanks for the prayers.


----------



## P C I

Prayers are working Julie could be back in Des Moines for rehab next week. Here is the latest Caringbridge post.


Julie has had a flurry of doctors seeing her today.

The heart doc stopped to give an update of her heart. She said it is functioning good but not near to the capacity it was before but this would improve with time. This is expected because she did have a type of heart failure. She will need to be on medication for it for some time but it will keep improving. Wasn't exactly what we wanted to hear because we were under the impression the heart was close to back where it was before all this but hey, it is not so bad considering everything she has been through.

The infectious disease doc was in. She said that she will need to get a shot once a month for the next 10 years to prevent rhuematic fever. She will need to be absolutely careful if she gets a sore throat or anything.

she did her walk this morning and went 150 feet. She is getting ready to do another one. And will do again this evening.

Speech therapy came in and her swallow is getting stronger but still needs work. They are going to try pureed pears this afternoon.
She is working really hard on her words also.

Pysical therapy was in and worked on her left side. Her hand showed a little improvement today.

Today will be her last dose of tamaflu (preventative meds for the flu). Tomorrow she will get her last dose of antibiotics. They will watch her and see how she does with that.

Her lung xray continues to show tiny improvements each day but still has a ways to go but it is still forward motion.
She will also need to watch her sodium intake so she don't fill with fluids from that.

So it was a lot of information today for her and some things she will have to do for a while. On a totally great note, they said she might be released to rehab in Des Moines early to mid next week. They will have to watch and see how things go still but at least it is on the radar. They said most likely she would come back with her feeding tube because getting her back on foods is going to take some time. She is still very very hungry and so they were going to try to add more substance to her feeding bag to see if that made her feel more full.

Keep praying for lung and vocal improvement and go ahead and throw a pray in there for the heart.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Prayers to continue. What or how was her heart affected? Was it a viral or bacterial infection of her heart?
I'm glad to hear she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## P C I

Artfuldodger said:


> Prayers to continue. What or how was her heart affected? Was it a viral or bacterial infection of her heart?
> I'm glad to hear she is on the road to recovery.



It was influenza A not sure how or why when she arrived in Omaha her heart wasn't beating. They did find scar tissue in her heart & sent a sample to the national disease lab but they said it would be months before tests results come back.


----------



## carver

Still sending prayers


----------



## P C I

Artfuldodger said:


> Prayers to continue. What or how was her heart affected? Was it a viral or bacterial infection of her heart?
> I'm glad to hear she is on the road to recovery.



From the Dr.today

the infectious disease doctor was in and julie did in fact have rhuematic fever, it attacked her heart.  It is caused from strep.  Now the question is what came first the flu or strep.....they don't know.


----------



## P C I

We had a big storm last night. Son is in Omaha with Julie. Grandpa & grandma watching grand kids. Here is what great neighbors do I counted 12 helping shovel. God bless them all.


----------



## georgia357

Thanks for the good update, will continue the prayers.  

Nice to see that some neighbors still care.


----------



## P C I

Julie back in Des Moines tomorrow. 6 year old son is very happy will be able to see mom a lot more often. Today's Caringbridge post below.

 HUGE NEWS!!!

By christy cory — 59 minutes ago
Julie will be transported by her husband Mark to Younkers Rehab in Des Moines tomorrow!!

Thank you Lord for hearing and answering our prayers! Psalm 107:28-30


----------



## P C I

Back in Des Moines
http://www.ketv.com/news/woman-leaves-nebraska-hospital-after-nearly-dying-from-flu/31098034


----------



## Sargent

Awesome!


----------



## georgia357

That is great news, thank you for the update.


----------



## P C I

6 year old son VERY happy gets to see mom. Here is a news clip from Omaha.

http://www.ketv.com/news/woman-leaves-nebraska-hospital-after-nearly-dying-from-flu/31098034


----------



## Buckbuster

i just watched the news clip, what a blessing!


----------



## P C I

Sheds doing great in rehab. Today's news clip.

http://whotv.com/2015/02/06/central-iowa-mom-in-rehab-5-weeks-after-catching-the-flu/


----------



## P C I

Hospital bent the rules so she could see her baby on her second birthday.


----------



## P C I

This will be my last post for Julie. I want to thank all of you for the prayers. Julie is a miracle & I deeply believe all the prayers helped her. She comes home tomorrow, lots of rehab to do but she will see her baby's everyday & that will make it easier.


----------

